# Opera-Problem  -  IE geht's...



## karldetlef (28. August 2002)

Ich musste für einen Freund eine Seite fixen, die aber einige Probleme mit sich zog.
Ich musste sie für IE und Opera fixen, was sich als ziemlich schwer herausstellte....
Hier mal der Link wie sie bis jetzt aussieht, im IE ja ganz gut
flying-dragons (Mit PHP optimiert, aber tut nichts zur Sache.)
Die Links der Navi sollen ja immer an der Stelle, knapp untern Amfang, und etwas rechts, aber mit Opera sind sie viel zu weit unten, obwohl ich sicherlich genau gecoded hab (Alles von Hand, und sicherlich auch alles wieder geschlossen, könnt ja kucken...)

```
<table border=0 width=236 height=528 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 vspace=0 hspace=0>
				<tr>
					<td width=236 height=528 valign=top align=left style="background-image:url(../../img/2.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat;">
					<table border=0 width=236 height=528 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 vspace=0 hspace=0>
				<tr>
					<td height=58 colspan=3>
					</td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td width=50>
					</td>
					<td valign=top align=left>
<b><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2" color=#949494>
<a href="../news/news.php4">news</a><br>
<a href="../members/members.php4">members</a><br>
<a href="../clanwars/clanwars.php4">clanwars</a><br>
<a href="../history/history.php4">history</a><br>
<a href="../rules/rules.php4">rules</a><br>
<br>
<a href="../downloads/downloads.php4">downloads</a><br>
<a href="../links/links.php4">links</a><br>
<a href="http://www.dynclan.net/dynclan/chat/extirc.php?clan=4735" target="_blank">chat</a><br>
<a href="../guestbook/guestbook.php4">guestbook</a><br>
<br>
<a href="http://www.dynclan.net/dynclan/members/?clan=4735" target="_blank">login</a></font></b>
					</td>
				</tr>
				</table>
					</td>
				</tr>
				</table>
```
Es kann jetzt doch nicht sein, dass die Links bei Opera so weit unten sind.
Wenn ich die gesamte Hohen-Angabe bei der ersten Tabelle weglasse, wird sie zwar zu kurz, aber die LInks in Opera stehen an der richtigen Stelle.
Opera is für mich zwar ein sch**ß Browser, aber ich muss es halt machen.. =(
Und wenn man sich das karierte anschaut, das sollte sich eigentlich exakt der Länge des Inhaltes anpassen, also Platzfüllen oder auch nich.
Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, dann soll er es bitte tun


----------



## schwarzfahrer (15. April 2003)

schonmal was davon gehört das browser css unterschiedlich interpretieren?

nicht? *überraschung!*

nein, im ernst, es ist nicht möglich das alle seiten in allen browsern gleich aussehen.


----------



## Marvin (15. April 2003)

Ehm... mal aufs Datum geschaut?


----------



## karldetlef (15. April 2003)

Seis drum, hab eh keine Ahnung mehr von dem Prob, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es an den Stylesheets lag...


----------

